# old squaw?



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Has anybody ever shot one in Utah? (I'm asking because a guy I know claims he shot one at FB.)


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

I've shot one at Strawberry, and a buddy of mine shot one down in Delta. It was about 10 years ago. I'll try and see if I can find the pictures.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Ive heard of guys hitting them on the spur before.. if that helps. lol


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

There ain't a lot but one member on here know's where and when to kill a few of them each year.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a good size breeding population on the lake. I killed six over the last couple years, and could have shot a bunch more last year, but chose to let them fly. If you can find them they are very easy to decoy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They are around, uncommon, but here. Some of the UWN members have posted some pics of them. 

If you get on a Utah birdwatching site, like UtahBirds, you can get the lowdown on them.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> There is a good size breeding population on the lake. I killed six over the last couple years, and could have shot a bunch more last year, but chose to let them fly. If you can find them they are very easy to decoy.


I created a monster out of you!!! Still trying to gun my first and your up to 6. Good on you glade!


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

While they may have found a food source to exploit on the gsl, I highly doubt they are breeding here as oldsquaw breed on the artic tundra.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess my eyes deceive me when I see them paired up on the lake in the spring and summer


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a person out hunting with me a few years ago - he shot a hen. There are a few around.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> I guess my eyes deceive me when I see them paired up on the lake in the spring and summer


If that is the case then its super rare. we get thousands of squaws on the chesapeake and come spring they are all gone for more northern lattitudes. In the 20 years I spent there I never saw any in the off season.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

It's been discussed in the past, but I would love to see someone come up wit the $$$ and the time to catch a few of them and fit them with transmitters, the do a study.

I don't know much about them, but it seems to me that there are way more in the area every year than would just happen to be blown in, so it seems to reason that there is a nesting population, but it would be hard to say. I would suppose it's a possibility that a small group has just decided that the SL Valley is where they are going to spend their winters, and they migrate here every year, bringing new ones with them every year.

It would be fun to see what's actually going on.

Later,
Kev


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

See UtahBirds for some nice photos of long-tailed duck (oldsquaw) photographed in Utah:
http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/PhotoIndex.html

Again, the Utah birdwatching community has documented numerous Oldsquaw sightings. The Antelope Island causeway seems to be one of their hangouts. I seen some at East Caynon Res. about 3 years ago.

In addition see this from the DNR: http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=clanhyem

*and this list of Utah Oldsquaw sightings turned in to the UtahBirds website:* http://www.utahbirds.org/RecCom/RareBir ... tailedDuck

The annual Audubon Society Christmas Bird Count (CBC) held between Dec 14 and Jan 6 every year is a great snapshot of what and how many bird species can be found in a historical birdwatch area. Many are held each year throughout Utah, especially at marshes, around river courses and streambeds and particularily on Antelope Island, an Oldsquaw hangout. Follow the links here for info on all of the Utah CBCs. Following the links you can get individual bird specie and count circle sightings. It's interesting. Note that the Evanston count is 1/2 in Utah (mostly the Deseret Land and Livestock) and 1/2 in Wyoming. I am the count coordinator. 

Utah CBC here: http://www.utahbirds.org/cbc/CBCmap.html

I doubt if Oldsquaw nests in Utah.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I killed a pair at Howards and my cousin killed a hen the following day.


----------

